# Ramen, mac n cheese, tuna



## WeThePeopl2290 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey guys! So my friend and i were havi g a discussion about what food to get and he told me to buy a shit load of ramen noodles, mac n cheese, and tuna fish. I said you can't survive off of that. No way. How's that even possible? What about all the other stuff you need and vitamins you need. It turned more into a debate after i told him i was thinki g about spending 700 for a 6 month supply from wise.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

That money will go much further on staples, canned pastas and Mylar bags
Don't forget water purification and medical preps


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Get lots of oats. It's nicely rounded in nutrition, don't need cooking at all if it ever came to that (just soak overnight), and it's cheap!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

check out lds store

https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0

they have great prices and low shipping cost... more bang for your buck... $700 will set up up with lots of wheat, rice, fruit, oatmeal...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

WeThePeopl2290 said:


> Hey guys! So my friend and i were havi g a discussion about what food to get and he told me to buy a shit load of ramen noodles, mac n cheese, and tuna fish. I said you can't survive off of that. No way. How's that even possible? What about all the other stuff you need and vitamins you need. It turned more into a debate after i told him i was thinki g about spending 700 for a 6 month supply from wise.


Depends on what you are preparing for and how much money you have... as well as what you like to eat. I like real food and can't stand that pre-prepared food such as Wise or whoever. Plus I'm too cheap (frugal) to spend my money on such food as per calorie, it is much more expensive than the staples and doesn't store as long. The most economical & healthiest foods to prep with are the staples stored inside sealed mylar, with oxygen absorbers, placed inside plastic pails. This includes foods such as rice, beans, hard wheat, oats, powdered milk, etc. I like Emergency Essentials superpails but for the basics that I can purchase myself in bulk at Sam's Club, like rice, beans, & pasta, I make up my own pails. That is the cheapest way to go by far and all the supplies you need are easy to get online and it is so simple.

If however you are just prepping to survive a local, short term event, then you are better just to stock your pantry deeper with the foods you currently eat, then just keep it rotated where you eat the oldest first. That way you never have to throw anything out. A well stocked pantry should last anyone weeks. If you then stock plenty of water, you are set to wait out any short term crisis.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

well, if it's canned tuna you got that part correct - don't go for the poly packs unless it's rotated out regular ... mac & cheese - rotate out in a pantry ... ramen noodles - OK - but not as cheap or packs away as well as spaghetti noodles - put a few packs of ramen away to rotate - put 30+lbs spaghetti away in a LTS bucket ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Easy on the tuna. Very high on the food chain and loaded with mercury and radionuclides from Fukushima. No joke.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Focus on the deep pantry first - a year of all the foods you currently eat that are shelf stable - and then expand into long term storage. As for ramen and mac & cheese, I'm pretty sure that's not really food.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

WeThePeopl2290 said:


> Hey guys! So my friend and i were havi g a discussion about what food to get and he told me to buy a shit load of ramen noodles, mac n cheese, and tuna fish. I said you can't survive off of that. No way. How's that even possible? What about all the other stuff you need and vitamins you need. It turned more into a debate after i told him i was thinki g about spending 700 for a 6 month supply from wise.


You can survive on noodles, mac n cheese and tuna fish, but there are so many better and more affordable long term options out there.
Start with one week. Water and Food. Figure up, never cut meals. I stock only what we normally consume. If your surviving six months, something super serious has happened, and the dead will be everywhere.
Tune in, ask questions, we love helping and learning.
What state are you in? 
Apartment, house?
I ask because of storage areas, and climate for your preps.
DEEBO out


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Beans n rice.
Rice n beans.
...
and a pinch of iodized salt.

:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For me, . . . ramen noodles and / or mac N cheeze, . . . they are a death sentence anyway.

I'd have to try getting by on the tuna, . . . simply because I would have to have eaten the last possum in the county, . . . and passed up the 5 day old dead horse by the bridge, . . . before I'd even consider that nasty stuff.

Far as I'm concerned, . . . the originator of both needs to do some serious time in a solitary lockup near the south pole, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

double post.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, I must confess I do have some of that stuff in my preps. Family likes a little of that junk now and again. So when the world falls apart, my family is gonna need a little junk food. I hope that doesn't lower your estimation of me. :banstick: <<<<you guys wouldn't ban me over that, would you?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Annie said:


> Okay, I must confess I do have some of that stuff in my preps. Family likes a little of that junk now and again. So when the world falls apart, my family is gonna need a little junk food. I hope that doesn't lower your estimation of me. :banstick: <<<<you guys wouldn't ban me over that, would you?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

indie said:


> View attachment 54106


I know, I just blew it, didn't I!?!? My whole image of perfection ruined with one post. Things will never be the same forme round here. Never.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Annie said:


> Okay, I must confess I do have some of that stuff in my preps. Family likes a little of that junk now and again. So when the world falls apart, my family is gonna need a little junk food. I hope that doesn't lower your estimation of me.


Let me guess. You like cheese from a can too?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> Okay, I must confess I do have some of that stuff in my preps. Family likes a little of that junk now and again. So when the world falls apart, my family is gonna need a little junk food. I hope that doesn't lower your estimation of me. :banstick: <<<<you guys wouldn't ban me over that, would you?


If you have kids on the spectrum like I do you stock anything they are willing to eat and any new additions to the list have to be tested before buying any kind of quantity because they just might starve before eating something they don't like. I'm not convinced that you could count on hunger overcoming their picky eating habits.

This is why mac & cheese (Kraft only - no other brands accepted), Chef Boyardee mini beef ravioli (no other variations accepted), and Sunbelt brand chocolate chip chewy granola bars (no other brands or flavors accepted) are always stocked here.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I like mac n cheese, but haven't had it in years. I'd rather stock pasta, canned and jarred sauces and even the ingredients to make mac n cheese because they can be used to make other things too. That said, if you're gonna stock mac n cheese, better stock powdered/dry milk or own a cow or 2. For the money I have a lot of the basics like dried pastas (spaghetti seems to pack the best due to it being compact), rice, beans (canned and dry), sugar, salt, etc. All of those items are cheap and store a long time pretty easily. Powdered potatoes, dry milk and spices are other things to help round out the supplies. I have lots of other things that we use every day liked canned beef and chicken, vitamins, canned vegetables, and more.

If it came down to only ramen noodles I'd eat them, @Mrs. Spork would probably rather die. The kids we regularly force new things on them and why we get the complaints sometimes its very rare that we can't get them to eat it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My kid eats Mac and Cheese and tuna, I don't care for the Mac and the tuna smell turns my stomach.

Beans, rice and Spam, spices and salt, are all the basics you need to survive, start there.

I have plenty of spaghetti in mylar also.

Yeah there is Mac in storage by the case, minions all over the boxes.


----------



## WeThePeopl2290 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for all your feedvack guys! Just a side note... i'm new here. I posted last night in introduction.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> Let me guess. You like cheese from a can too?


Naw, I don't stock _that_. The kids aren't onto that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

White Shadow said:


> If you have kids on the spectrum like I do you stock anything they are willing to eat and any new additions to the list have to be tested before buying any kind of quantity because they just might starve before eating something they don't like. I'm not convinced that you could count on hunger overcoming their picky eating habits.
> 
> This is why mac & cheese (Kraft only - no other brands accepted), Chef Boyardee mini beef ravioli (no other variations accepted), and Sunbelt brand chocolate chip chewy granola bars (no other brands or flavors accepted) are always stocked here.


I feel your pain. We've got a picky eater or two here and they would starve.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

What are you prepping for? A week yes you can do it that way . More than that and you need better food nutritionally and a larger variety.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ramen has been a round along time. As a single man with little time to waste shopping and cooking. Ramen as a based with many types of soup and other items provide a fine meal.
With Ramen I always either left out the flavor packet or only used half of it. Opting to use Cajun spies or something else of my own. 
On several deployments Ramen served as break from MRE's once in awhile. If you can get the South Korean version , oh yea they are good.
If you plan to spend $700 you will be storing a lot of food a long times. Best to get supplies meant to be stored a long time. Research before you spend.
To start with stock up on foods you eat now. First in first out so you rotate your stock.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep all 3 in my pantry. Not too much but some for the kids. The wife and I will eat some tuna once in a while and every now and then I'll have some ramen or cup o'noodles. We also keep some Chef Boyardee but our biggest staples are beans and rice by the bucket. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm thinking pancake mix is underestimated. Much better than that though would be 20 pound bags of flour and just make your own pancake mix. Extraordinarily cheap and takes very little water and energy to make. Depends on your setup and resources of course, but things like beans and rice...not only do they take a lot of water to make, which might be in high demand, but they take a lot of energy/gas/electricity to make, since rice for example might take 20-30 minutes to cook (unless you have instant rice, which isn't a bad idea). Flapjacks on the other hand, just a few ounces of water and they cook with very minimal energy in a matter of seconds on a hot griddle. Not overly nutritious per se, but for the reasons given, an underestimated staple in my opinion. I mean, come on, $2 a box....and how many meals do you get out of a box? And that's the expensive convenient way. Exponentially cheaper if you buy 20 pound bags of flour for $10 each and some baking powder, or whatever you need, to make your own mix. Telling ya....pancake mix.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Sir Publius said:


> I'm thinking pancake mix is underestimated. Much better than that though would be 20 pound bags of flour and just make your own pancake mix. Extraordinarily cheap and takes very little water and energy to make. Depends on your setup and resources of course, but things like beans and rice...not only do they take a lot of water to make, which might be in high demand, but they take a lot of energy/gas/electricity to make, since rice for example might take 20-30 minutes to cook (unless you have instant rice, which isn't a bad idea). Flapjacks on the other hand, just a few ounces of water and they cook with very minimal energy in a matter of seconds on a hot griddle. Not overly nutritious per se, but for the reasons given, an underestimated staple in my opinion. I mean, come on, $2 a box....and how many meals do you get out of a box? And that's the expensive convenient way. Exponentially cheaper if you buy 20 pound bags of flour for $10 each and some baking powder, or whatever you need, to make your own mix. Telling ya....pancake mix.


I stocked the complete pancake mix (add water only) for short-term. Also a few boxes of the regular kind. 
They can be used as bread, or served to extend your meal.

We got hit by flour recall here in Canada, for E.Coli.
It's a good thing I checked on my stocked flour (which I had for about 3 months), it was the recalled. 
Imagine that. It took that long for the contamination to get discovered, to recall it! I brought it back. 
I hadn't replaced it yet when there was another recall!!! The recall also extended to some pastry and cake mixes.

What flour I have is the opened big bag that's still 3/4 full. I'm concerned about getting another one right now.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sir Publius said:


> I'm thinking pancake mix is underestimated. Much better than that though would be 20 pound bags of flour and just make your own pancake mix. Extraordinarily cheap and takes very little water and energy to make. Depends on your setup and resources of course, but things like beans and rice...not only do they take a lot of water to make, which might be in high demand, but they take a lot of energy/gas/electricity to make, since rice for example might take 20-30 minutes to cook (unless you have instant rice, which isn't a bad idea). Flapjacks on the other hand, just a few ounces of water and they cook with very minimal energy in a matter of seconds on a hot griddle. Not overly nutritious per se, but for the reasons given, an underestimated staple in my opinion. I mean, come on, $2 a box....and how many meals do you get out of a box? And that's the expensive convenient way. Exponentially cheaper if you buy 20 pound bags of flour for $10 each and some baking powder, or whatever you need, to make your own mix. Telling ya....pancake mix.


Pancake mix and flour are great choices for short term prepping but they don't have a real long shelf life. That is why my number one store is wheat berries, with a 30+ year shelf life. With wheat, which can easily be ground into flour, your options for great meals, such as pancakes, really opens up. You just need to store powdered milk, baking powder, and maybe powdered eggs, if you don't have chickens. Emergency Essentials has all of this product for long term storage. I'm with you. I sure do love my pancakes & prep accordingly.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

******* said:


> Pancake mix and flour are great choices for short term prepping but they don't have a real long shelf life. That is why my number one store is wheat berries, with a 30+ year shelf life. With wheat, which can easily be ground into flour, your options for great meals, such as pancakes, really opens up. You just need to store powdered milk, baking powder, and maybe powdered eggs, if you don't have chickens. Emergency Essentials has all of this product for long term storage. I'm with you. I sure do love my pancakes & prep accordingly.


you beat me to it - let add then about not neglecting corn - another absolutely great long storage grain and in some ways even more versatile than wheat .... some like to chip in soybeans when they buy their dent corn from a farm source ....


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> check out lds store
> 
> https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0
> 
> they have great prices and low shipping cost... more bang for your buck... $700 will set up up with lots of wheat, rice, fruit, oatmeal...


What's up with the LDS having prepping supplies? I have to assume it is some kind of formal teaching in their church. I'm intrigued. Between this and the thing I saw referencing Joseph Smith on Ancient Aliens, the next missionary who knocks on my door will either have serious FUN or wish he had a BOB!


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

ntxmerman said:


> What's up with the LDS having prepping supplies? I have to assume it is some kind of formal teaching in their church. I'm intrigued. Between this and the thing I saw referencing Joseph Smith on Ancient Aliens, the next missionary who knocks on my door will either have serious FUN or wish he had a BOB!


The Mormons are big advocates of being prepared and strongly encourage people to have a year's worth of food storage on hand. They had a pretty rough go of it in the pioneer days and it had a strong influence on their teachings. They also run the world's largest private charity operation and many times can be found on scene of disasters much quicker than any other large organization. They are pretty low profile so you won't see much about their charity work in any kind of news.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

ntxmerman said:


> What's up with the LDS having prepping supplies? I have to assume it is some kind of formal teaching in their church. I'm intrigued.


If you read Ted Koppel's book, Lights Out: A Cyberattack, A Nation Unprepared, Surviving the Aftermath, you will see some discussion about the LDS church & prepping.
https://www.amazon.com/Lights-Out-Cyberattack-Unprepared-Surviving/dp/055341996X


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Instant potato's Always good to have around.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Instant potato's Always good to have around.


Oh yeah. I like several kinds of them. The Potato Pearls from the LDS store are awesome.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> Oh yeah. I like several kinds of them. The Potato Pearls from the LDS store are awesome.


Endless what you can do with them


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

WeThePeopl2290 said:


> Hey guys! So my friend and i were havi g a discussion about what food to get and he told me to buy a shit load of ramen noodles, mac n cheese, and tuna fish. I said you can't survive off of that. No way. How's that even possible? What about all the other stuff you need and vitamins you need. It turned more into a debate after i told him i was thinki g about spending 700 for a 6 month supply from wise.


Actually that's what a lot of our inmates order from commissary every week at the prison where i work. Course they have this nasty sausage that's out of this world. No doesn't taste good thinnk it's frm some life form on Pluto.

Others have suggested canned staples and you will get more for your money (for three dollars a day or so you can get beef aroni, chilli with beans, beef stew, pork and beans and canned fruit - three cans a day -) from any dollar store and be ahead on a lot of levels. Ramen noodles are a good carb streacher, but are very high in salt.

Also welcome aboard


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ntxmerman said:


> What's up with the LDS having prepping supplies? I have to assume it is some kind of formal teaching in their church. I'm intrigued. Between this and the thing I saw referencing Joseph Smith on Ancient Aliens, the next missionary who knocks on my door will either have serious FUN or wish he had a BOB!


the Mormans don't refer to their preparation doctrine as prepping - but that's what it amounts to on a materials basis .... the LDS church publishes one of the best primers for newbie preppers around - https://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ntxmerman said:


> What's up with the LDS having prepping supplies?


I assume it has something to do with the Scriptures; Noah's prep for the flood, Joseph's prep for the 7 year-famine.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Actually that's what a lot of our inmates order from commissary every week at the prison where i work. Course they have this nasty sausage that's out of this world. No doesn't taste good thinnk it's frm some life form on Pluto...


LOL. What's the name of that prison sausage; I have GOT to try it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> LOL. What's the name of that prison sausage; I have GOT to try it.


Ask for Big Bubba.
Hard to even believe I read that on this site.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

******* said:


> Ask for Big Bubba.
> Hard to even believe I read that on this site.


Ahahahaha!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Canned beanie weenies have all the food groups plus many vitamins and water. I dont see why a person could not live on them indefinitely.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

charito said:


> I assume it has something to do with the Scriptures; Noah's prep for the flood, Joseph's prep for the 7 year-famine.


LDS Church preparation is based on a number of scriptures that are regularly quoted - it all comes down from Joseph Smith after he and most of the early church were wiped out in Nauvoo ....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Rice and beans, as all ready mentioned as a stable long term foods. The only other point I'd like to add is buy foods you are willing to eat now so you can,and will, rotate them out. Otherwise it will just sit on the shelf going bad.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> LOL. What's the name of that prison sausage; I have GOT to try it.


Brushy Creek Halal Summer Sausage. Can't be from earth cause it's almost inedible, Nor mars (not red enough) Nor Neptune (no fishy taste the Mackeral is from there ) . Uranus - hmmmmm? Probably Pluto. Found some at Ollie's discount store in Fredericksburg. How bad could it be. Words can not describe it properly


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Brushy Creek Halal Summer Sausage. Can't be from earth cause it's almost inedible, Nor mars (not red enough) Nor Neptune (no fishy taste the Mackeral is from there ) . Uranus - hmmmmm? Probably Pluto. Found some at Ollie's discount store in Fredericksburg. How bad could it be. Words can not describe it properly


Very funny! Maybe I'll change my mind on the sausage.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Very funny! Maybe I'll change my mind on the sausage.


Hey if it might not be cnsidered a hazardous waste, I'd try shipping one of the two remaining to you at no charge


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prep food is a bit of a trade off because on the one hand, I want my family to eat the healthy stuff: fresh food. But realistically the whole canning process does kill off a lot of the goodness (nutrients) in the meat and vegetables. So it's essentially 'dead food'. Anyway I do rotate my extended pantry, so we do eat that a little each week so it doesn't go bad. It's a compromise I've decided I'm willing to make.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> Ask for Big Bubba.
> Hard to even believe I read that on this site.


It's been, what, two DAYS since your post, and I just understood the joke. Damn. Pretty funny, too. I was searching Amazon for Big Bubba sausage. I guess my mind just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> It's been, what, two DAYS since your post, and I just understood the joke. Damn. Pretty funny, too. I was searching Amazon for Big Bubba sausage. I guess my mind just doesn't work that way.


Was beginning to wonder about you.


----------

